# Mr. Durzo - Picture Perfect ^_^



## EtherealRose (Mar 15, 2012)

[attachment=2:2z32oi00]1.jpg[/attachment:2z32oi00]
[attachment=1:2z32oi00]2.jpg[/attachment:2z32oi00]
[attachment=0:2z32oi00]3.jpg[/attachment:2z32oi00]

... and more to come ^_^


----------



## EtherealRose (Mar 15, 2012)

[attachment=2:2vgz2h1n]9.jpg[/attachment:2vgz2h1n]
[attachment=1:2vgz2h1n]10.jpg[/attachment:2vgz2h1n]
(Yes I know the reviews about this wheel, I have covered the spots where his nails could slip through and I am planning on buying the CSW when his new cage is ready)

[attachment=0:2vgz2h1n]8.jpg[/attachment:2vgz2h1n]His fleecies!


----------



## EtherealRose (Mar 15, 2012)

[attachment=2:2krg09ce]13.jpg[/attachment:2krg09ce]
[attachment=0:2krg09ce]7.jpg[/attachment:2krg09ce]
[attachment=1:2krg09ce]11.jpg[/attachment:2krg09ce]


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He's such a little stunner and so dark, thanks for sharing and congrats!


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

Ohhhh. He's adorable!! Love the pics!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow I love the dark mask! So cute!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

What a stunning little dark boy! He looks like a total sweetie, love-bug. Can't wait to see more pics of the little man.


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's much too cute for his own good! love all the pictures!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

"Aawwaawwaa!"


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Everyone always says to me "Diggory's dark mask is so cute!" but your Durzo's dark mask definitely takes the award here. He is so charming!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Whoa!!!!!!!!! He is beyond gorgeous! I must have more pictures!!!


----------



## EtherealRose (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you everyone!! He is a handsome lil' one with a feisty temperament haha. We just added onto his home so I will post more pictures soon! ^_^


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow he sure is dark and adorable  Like chocolate syrup! <3


----------



## EtherealRose (Mar 15, 2012)

Posin - almost 9 weeks old and 325gm.










[attachment=0:18y10337]hegie.JPG[/attachment:18y10337]

... sorry some are so big :/


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

No change! Still absolutely perfect and gorgeous!!!


----------



## EtherealRose (Mar 15, 2012)

shetland said:


> No change! Still absolutely perfect and gorgeous!!!


Ah, thanks! I am happy he hasn't lightened at all really... lookin' forward to see how he looks when he is done quilling.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

What a cutie! I love his little face! So super cute! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

WOW, he is DARK!! I love that rich color. What a little beauty!!


----------



## EtherealRose (Mar 15, 2012)

10 weeks old  346 gm.
[attachment=2:qfig3ffj]hedgiefood.JPG[/attachment:qfig3ffj]

[attachment=1:qfig3ffj]P3300907.JPG[/attachment:qfig3ffj]

[attachment=0:qfig3ffj]P3300910.JPG[/attachment:qfig3ffj]


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

He is such a stunner!  I love dark colored hedgies! When I first decided I wanted a hedgehog, I had my heart set on possibly finding an Algerian Black, but they are so rare, that I couldn't find one. But then my friend told me she got a hedgie she couldn't keep because she developed an allergy to him, and so I got Squiggy! He's not dark at all, but hes still my baby. Durzo is so gosh darn gorgeous!


----------



## Lussy (Feb 3, 2012)

Mr. Durzo makes us think of our beloved Unariccia in her Catwoman suit!!!  
the features and the quills colour look pretty much alike...have a look!!![attachment=2:3tryvvgl]button nose.JPG[/attachment:3tryvvgl][attachment=1:3tryvvgl]tadààà on the bed.jpg[/attachment:3tryvvgl][attachment=0:3tryvvgl]Happy Easter.jpg[/attachment:3tryvvgl]


----------



## EtherealRose (Mar 15, 2012)

Lussy said:


> Mr. Durzo makes us think of our beloved Unariccia in her Catwoman suit!!!
> the features and the quills colour look pretty much alike...have a look!!![attachment=2:2x6lazih]button nose.JPG[/attachment:2x6lazih][attachment=1:2x6lazih]tadààà on the bed.jpg[/attachment:2x6lazih][attachment=0:2x6lazih]Happy Easter.jpg[/attachment:2x6lazih]


Her fur is quite a bit lighter but still really cute pictures!! Love the bunny ears


----------



## EtherealRose (Mar 15, 2012)

~11 wks old - 376 gm.

[attachment=2:fs4knd52]hedgie1.jpg[/attachment:fs4knd52]

[attachment=0:fs4knd52]hedgie2.jpg[/attachment:fs4knd52]

[attachment=1:fs4knd52]hedgie4.JPG[/attachment:fs4knd52]


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

As you already know..he is so CUTE!! He is a dark hedgie for sure.


----------

